# would you let gd stop you ttc?



## aimee-lou

Just wondering if you really did/didn't want 1 particular gender would that risk put you off or stop you from ttcing? 

I had some really horrific anxiety whilst team yellow last time. I was lucky and got the little boy i dreamed about but there is talk if number 4 and to be truthful and honest i feel like things would repeat but whose to say i wont be so lucky next time. It's causing me to worry already and we've not even agreed to have another yet properly. I wonder if it would be easier to forget the whole thing.


----------



## dom85

I think it depends on how much you want to have another baby as opposed to how much you want a particular gender. I would quite like this one to be a girl as I feel so strongly that it is but I do want another and if this one is a girl then I prefer to have another boy and there is going to be a 5 year age gap between this one and DS and I don't plan on leaving it as long next time so I think it will be better for their sibling relationship to have a boy third so DS doesn't feel pushed out by possible having two sisters. 

I feel really strongly that I want another one after this one though, so I dont feel like I can be too picky about what we have. I admit I will probably be more on edge and nervous about the third ones gender if this one is a girl. 

I wouldn't put too much stock in what others say though, I know plenty of people with just boys or just girls, it really is 50/50 every time you try. 

I'm not sure how helpful that is, I guess it really does depend on how much you want another one.


----------



## motherofboys

I think whatever happens and who ever that baby is you will love them because they are your baby, and you will find positives in that turn of events. How strongly you desire a baby will be the decision maker I think.


----------



## lovelylaura

We are completely done due to us both knowing if had another girl we would be devastated, awful but true. Only you know truly how you would feel about having a girl. x


----------



## lau86

If it came down to it and I wanted a girl/ boy more than I wanted 'a baby' yes I wouldn't go ahead


----------



## sue_88

I've got no intention of having any more as I do not want a boy.

My desire for a baby over took desire for a gir&#322; for my LO but I'd never be able to say that again I don't think


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks everyone. I am finding everything very hard right now. I am very broody for another baby but i only ever see a boy and if i think about a little girl all the old anxieties creep in. I remember the relief i felt after ds3 was born and i worry and feel guilt. Hubby says that it would be fine and that I'm worrying for nothing but its hard to shake these feelings. As it stands its still not a definite we will even try for another but even the proposition has me worried. 

Time will be the teacher i think. Need to let it lie for a while and just see what the future brings. Thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## motherofboys

I know I can get very low when GD hits, but when I'm in a more positive frame of mind I like to think we get who we are supposed get and I'm sure that everything will work out in the end, whatever gender any of us have.


----------

